# Valve stem cap too short, what is the correct part?



## Vtx531 (Nov 13, 2017)

I went to the Chevy dealership to get a replacement valve stem cap because I was missing one. I tried the standard caps from autozone but they were too short.

So, the dealership gave me cap and it also is too short. The parts guy said that is the only cap they have. 

Anyone else run into this? Pretty sure the valve stems are stock and the caps I do have looked identical to the one the dealership gave me, just longer.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yep. I’ve run into this. The valve stems with TPMS have a longer cap. 

My dealership was able to give me a handful. But I couldn’t tell you the part number.


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Rubber valve stem I presume?
try this:

https://www.amazon.com/Valve-Stem-B...id=1512950288&sr=1-8&keywords=valve+caps+tpms

or

https://www.amazon.com/ACDelco-2585...d=1512950376&sr=1-26&keywords=valve+caps+tpms


----------



## Vtx531 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks, I’ll try the Delco ones.


----------



## KenH (Aug 27, 2017)

Made me look at my own tire valve stem caps and noticed they were all different… 
Found these at Amazon.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B077CVYTGQ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

I get my tire work done at walmart (I used to work there and trust them) and they had the proper caps in their shop when I lost 2 of mine.


----------



## Vtx531 (Nov 13, 2017)

I went to a different delaership and they gave me the correct one.


----------

